# Old skool songs you're digging on



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love this band to death and can listen to them at any time.It broke my heart to hear about Layne passing.To me they were the ultimate 90's grunge band I loved.I remember wearing my Doc Martins and my AIC t-shirt and hanging posters of them in my locker (god I feel old).
What are some of y'alls favorite old skool songs?


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Kayo 45,I remember listening to that song way back in the day.I think I was about 10.But still a good song.Thanks for reminding me to add that to my download list.
Xiahko,I liked No Doubt there for a while before they got to mainstream.But sorry,I never liked the Spice Girls.You're probably a few years younger then me.I remember my younger sister loving them.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah,I didn't like when she sold her soul to the mainstream either. :/

EVERYONE LIKES THIS SONG 8D






Sorry I had to...I actually hate this song~

I love this one though


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe you're more then a few years younger then me.....I remember when both were popular but I didn't like either


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's another that was my favorite.Sorry,I've been in an Alice In Chains mood lately.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Dixie you very obviously have exceptional taste in music.

AIC unplugged is in my top five albums of all time. Actually listened too it last night. 
Crazy thing is Layne Stayley sang that set with pretty much no teeth, his herion addiction had gotten so bad and he was visibly sick, apparently he hadnt left his house for nearly two months before it was recorded for mtv.
Its also awesome that even after all the **** he put the band through they never bickered or said anything bad about him, Jerry never blamed him nor badmouthed him i think thats extremely rare and show how big a man Jerry is.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My sister was the Hanson lover...I never liked them. I was in 9th grade when they came out? I think?

When I was a kid it was New Kids On The Block.....but I couldn't STAND them.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

junkyard said:


> Dixie you very obviously have exceptional taste in music.
> 
> AIC unplugged is in my top five albums of all time. Actually listened too it last night.
> Crazy thing is Layne Stayley sang that set with pretty much no teeth, his herion addiction had gotten so bad and he was visibly sick, apparently he hadnt left his house for nearly two months before it was recorded for mtv.
> Its also awesome that even after all the **** he put the band through they never bickered or said anything bad about him, Jerry never blamed him nor badmouthed him i think thats extremely rare and show how big a man Jerry is.


Thanks for the compliment.
Jerry Cantrell was/is an awesome man indeed.I remember hearing all that about the unplugged concert.Broke my f'ing heart.Layne is in my top 10 best singers of all time


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Ladies start swaying.............:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YEA DIXIE posting up some more of that good old stuff 

Here you go


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

ultramagnus said:


> YouTube - Muddy Waters - Mannish Boy (Live) - Best Version (Feat. Johnny Winter)
> 
> Ladies start swaying.............:woof::woof::woof:


Oh heck yeah!I've always said you can't enjoy rock n roll until you understand where it came from.Love me some Muddy Waters,Howlin Wolf,John Lee Hooker,BB,and I loooove me some Wilson Pickett.Good tastes!


kg420 said:


> YEA DIXIE posting up some more of that good old stuff
> 
> Here you go
> 
> ...


Love Patience.Axles' another great singer IMO.Scott Weiland could have been great if he hadn't gotten so into the drugs.But while he was in his early years of STP he was pretty remarkable.You know what I like KG!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I blow out lightbulbs in the house with this one


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

all time fav


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*there we go!*



ultramagnus said:


> YouTube - Muddy Waters - Mannish Boy (Live) - Best Version (Feat. Johnny Winter)
> 
> Ladies start swaying.............:woof::woof::woof:


Love it! Thats what I'm talking about! Here's some of my favorites
















The heavy metal staff posted here also has great pickin' and riffs too.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This video use to trip me out LOL


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

God Bless


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Anything Led Zeppelin


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

just listened to the whole album last night. i miss them 






Bowie fan for life.






If my life had a soundtrack this would be it.... always a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Run DMC - Raising Hell


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Great thread, love me some 90's Grunge...


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

lovin this thread.. wheres the like & unlike button? lol


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

this is my all time fav. takes me waaaaaay back. daddy always had elvis playin while he was cookin in the kitchen. this one was played @ his funeral. i love elvis gospel.

























i have no explanation but it takes me way way back to a diff. level. i just have a wide diverse taste in music. do not open if you're offended by profanity.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dave you da man! Great posts DixieLand, I'm a huge AIC fan, I remember hearing of Layne's death to and being very sad... I was holding out hope that they would reform. Well lets see what I can scrounge up. 






Saw these guys in concert in 2002... my first rock concert. 





anyone remember this little band....?? 





how about this one?  Live makes some beautiful freaking music!





And the Gods of Rock... Pink Floyd My dad used to play this really loud to wake me up as a teen... lol





And finally Mr.Young.





I'm sure I'll find more later.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Dave you da man! Great posts DixieLand, I'm a huge AIC fan, I remember hearing of Layne's death to and being very sad... I was holding out hope that they would reform. Well lets see what I can scrounge up.


Yeah, I remember that day, was at a 420/local band party when he died, one of the guys got up & announced he passed.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Shes got heart, AIC have reformed! they have a new African American fella on vocals and they have a new album out, a friend saw them last year and said if you just close your eyes in their old songs........well its pretty close.






I got to meet these guys when i was 16 on the blood sugar sex magic tour. 
When i met Them a little bit of wee came out.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been hammering this song lately!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

junkyard said:


> YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black


love this song


junkyard said:


> I have been hammering this song lately!
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


Don't know what song it is.Won't let me play it here


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Did you say old school? These are my JAMS yo


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Try it now Dixie I changed the clip link!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Nobody's posted Pearl Jam????






Here's one:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Three Dog Night, Wings, Bread, Rush, Styx, Bad Company, Deep Purple, Dire Straits, Steely Dan, the Eagles, Moody Blues, Allman Bros, Chicago, America, CCR, Doobie Bros., the Doors, Grand Funk Railroad, and on and on and on


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The whole grunch period....AIC, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, STP, Nirvana...in that order


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

junkyard said:


> Try it now Dixie I changed the clip link!


I tried it again.I'm sure it's not waht you're posting,but what my husband has set on the comp for security controls


Saint Francis said:


> Three Dog Night, Wings, Bread, Rush, Styx, Bad Company, Deep Purple, Dire Straits, Steely Dan, the Eagles, Moody Blues, Allman Bros, Chicago, America, CCR, Doobie Bros., the Doors, Grand Funk Railroad, and on and on and on


All good bands.But what are you digging on RIGHT NOW?


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

bit long but cool as!





I am a huge seatle sound fan, it was my teenage years, still love Mark Lanegan but this is the old school thread!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know they aren't OLD school to most of us, but for some of these spring chicklens they are


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Right now, I'm listening to alot of Petty and Steely Dan (love their sound). My all time fav band is Led Zeppelin


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

How about older ZZ Top or Van Halen?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

How old school are we talking...I am really into oldies...50's and 60's...
Or are we talkin like classic rock type stuff...I love that too...
Or should we do the old school rap...Too Short...NWA...Eazy-E...D.O.C...lol
I am a music person...so it's whatever


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> Right now, I'm listening to alot of Petty and Steely Dan (love their sound). My all time fav band is Led Zeppelin


I am probably the worlds number five petty fan... I could listen to him all day.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i saw jersey boys a couple of years ago & loooved it!





& i loooove both of these:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I am probably the worlds number five petty fan... I could listen to him all day.


Holy schnikeys!! You're Back!!:woof:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's an oldie but goodie bet ya'll hadn't heard of:






Travis Barker's from Blink 182's first band (one of my favorite drummers from my drumming days) 

And a few more:


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok I love this but it is classic rock, lol I wanted to marry Sebastian Bach when I was like 5 lol










But as far as old school


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Not really old but I love this song


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Another old one I love


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Another old one I love
> 
> YouTube - Sailing by Christopher Cross in 1980


i LOVE that song. i love all those cheesy 1980's love songs lol that one is actually on my ipod. sometimes when i wake up @ 3am i like to catch one of those time life music collection infomercials lol


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Old skool?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I forgot all about this thread.I'm gonna have to come back tomorrow with some more old skool songs I've been digging on.
Lovin all these!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Woke up today with this song in my head...one of my favorites!!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

November rain is another of my faves!! Good pick!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I liked Creed, they had a good sound, maybe some thought they were a Pearl Jam clone but I didn't see it like that.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I forgot about this thread =)... The radio's been playing a lot of creed lately.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice selections Candra, I'm a real sucker for classic rock


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)




----------

